# Partitionsgrößen bei 1000 GB Festplatte- was macht Sinn ?



## Neox (17. Mai 2011)

*Partitionsgrößen bei 1000 GB Festplatte- was macht Sinn ?*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir eine neue 1TB große Festplatte zu meinem neun PC gekauft und möchte es heute partitionieren ! 

Wie ist es am sinnvollsten die Platte zu partitionieren ? 

250 GB für Win und Programme + ca 650 für Spiele ? und Musik auf Externe Festplatte ? 

Gibt´s noch bessere Lösungen ? 

MfG


----------



## Lexx (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Partitionsgrößen bei 1000 GB Festplatte- was macht Sinn ?*

gibts noch bessere fragen.. 

wieso partionieren.. ? was willst du damit bezwecken.. ?
daß irgendwann eine partition voll ist und "behandelt" werden muss ?

eine einzelne platte zu stückeln finde ich persönlich als sinnfrei.
mach unterverzeichnisse.


----------



## Neox (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Partitionsgrößen bei 1000 GB Festplatte- was macht Sinn ?*

Aha okay..

Naja ich hab in dem How To von quantenslipstream gelesen, dass es besser ist wenn man nicht mehr nur 1 Partition hat!


----------



## Less_Is_More (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Partitionsgrößen bei 1000 GB Festplatte- was macht Sinn ?*

weshalb die musik auf die externe, wenn ich fragen darf?^^ 
bzw. weshalb nur die musik.....wenn dann alle wichtigen daten


----------



## Painkiller (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Partitionsgrößen bei 1000 GB Festplatte- was macht Sinn ?*



Neox schrieb:


> Aha okay..
> 
> Naja ich hab in dem How To von quantenslipstream gelesen, dass es besser ist wenn man nicht mehr nur 1 Partition hat!


 
Das ist jetzt wiederum Ansichtssache. Man sollte eh immer seine Daten sichern. Ich mach das auf einer externen HDD. Daher ist meine 1000GB-HDD auch nicht partitioniert.


----------



## Neox (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Partitionsgrößen bei 1000 GB Festplatte- was macht Sinn ?*

Hm naja ich hab Die musik auf einer externen, da ich dachte, wenn man zu viel auf der Platte hat, dass die unnötig langsamer wird!


----------



## Less_Is_More (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Partitionsgrößen bei 1000 GB Festplatte- was macht Sinn ?*

und wenn du musik hören möchtest, schaltest du jedes mal deine externe ein ?


----------



## Neox (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Partitionsgrößen bei 1000 GB Festplatte- was macht Sinn ?*

Naja, wenn ich die Musik raufmachen würde, sollte man dann Partitionieren ?


----------



## Less_Is_More (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Partitionsgrößen bei 1000 GB Festplatte- was macht Sinn ?*

auch nicht unbedingt. soetwas macht man eig nur für windows.


----------



## Neox (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Partitionsgrößen bei 1000 GB Festplatte- was macht Sinn ?*

Also meinst du nichts Partitionieren! Einfach alles drauf und nur unterteilen !  ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Partitionsgrößen bei 1000 GB Festplatte- was macht Sinn ?*

Über Partitionen kann man geteilter Meinung sein, ich finde es aber schon recht übersichtlich und im Falle eines Ausfalles des Windows oder was auch immer. So verliert man nur die Windowspartition und man hätte generell etwas mehr Sicherheit. Ich halte es so bei mir und meinen Kunden, das es eine Windowspartition von ca 100 - 150 GB gibt worauf alles installiert ist. Dazu eine Partition für Downloads, Games, Musik / Video und eine für die Windowssicherung ( Kopie ). Die Größe solltest du je nach vorhandenem Volumen anlegen.


----------



## Gast20141127 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Partitionsgrößen bei 1000 GB Festplatte- was macht Sinn ?*

Also 2 Partitionen sind intern schon gut.
Eine fürs Betriebssystem (oder eben soviele OS wie man installieren will), alles andere dann für eine grosse Datenpartition, und dort auffällige Ordner anlegen.
Bei mir zB im Schema *-= MUSIK =-* usw.... so kann man auch mal andere "unwichtigere" Ordner anlegen, die "Wichtigen" sind aber schnell zu erkennen, da sie durch die Sonderzeichen im Explorer ganz oben stehen.
Eigene Partitionen für Musik, Videos oder so ist nicht sinnvoll, da man sich da schnell mal selber "einsperren" kann wenn sie zu klein werden sollte.
Dann musst du deine neuen mp3 oder so auf eine andere Partition "auslagern", was zwar mit den Bibliotheken von Win7 nicht mehr so schlimm ist, aber nicht gerade der Ordnung auf der Platte dient.

Ich habe bei mir auch am Ende der Platte noch eine Temp-Partition mit 100GB angelegt, wo die TV Karte aufnimmt, wo Downloads hingehen bevor sie einsortiert oder wieder gelöscht werden,
und Daten entpackt werden, oder auch mal eine virtuelle Maschine installiert werden kann.
Der Grund ist, das solche Bereiche ja schnell fragmentieren und man dann nicht die ganze große Datenpartition defragmentieren muss. 
Das kann ja bei großen Platten schon mal eine Ewigkeit dauern.

Bei Win7 mit 8GB Ram würde ich, wenn man viele Spiele und Programme gleichzeitig installiert haben will, so ab ca 120-150GB aufwärts kalkulieren.
Programme und Spiele auf eine extra Partition zu installieren bringt meiner Meinung nach auch nichts, 
da nach einer Windows Neuinstallation die Programme sowieso nicht mehr funktionieren, und neu installiert werden müssen.
Darum das Zeug also auch auf die Betriebssystemplatte, und die dafür 1x im Monat defragmentieren, wenn man viel ruminstalliert.

Bei einer Externen die nur zu Backupzwecken dient, ist partitionieren eigentlich überflüssig.
Dort einfach wieder auffällige Ordner anlegen, wie oben erwähnt.

Bei meiner 1000GB Platte sieht es ungefähr wie folgt aus:
100GB Win 7
_40GB Win XP
700GB Daten
100GB Temp (ob man die braucht, muss jeder selbst entscheiden..siehe meine Erklärung dazu im Text oben, warum ich sie habe)http://jacdelad.bplaced.de/gamsav.html


----------



## Neox (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Partitionsgrößen bei 1000 GB Festplatte- was macht Sinn ?*

HM naja.

Ansonste würde ich 130 GB OS + wichtige Programme  + 280 GB Musik + Rest Games !


----------



## Supeq (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Partitionsgrößen bei 1000 GB Festplatte- was macht Sinn ?*

Sei nicht zu geizig mit der OS-Partition, ich würde so 200-300GB empfehlen und auf jeden Fall die Spiele auch auf c:\ (bzw Partition0) speichern.

Sinnvoll ist eine Partitionierung auf jeden Fall, alleine schon um bequem backuppen zu können.


----------



## Gast20141127 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Partitionsgrößen bei 1000 GB Festplatte- was macht Sinn ?*

Für die C: Partition muss man sich halt einfach mal zusammenrechnen was man alles gleichzeitig installiert haben will.
Ca 10-12 GB je Spiel (jaja, gibt auch kleinere und größere, aber der Durchschnitt passt schon so), + Win + Pagefile + Hyberfil.sys +Software + ca 20-30GB Reserve
Wer unbedingt 10 Games oder mehr gleichzeitig drauf haben muss, der sollte dann schon 200+ GB rechnen, wie Supeq völlig richtig sagt.

Ich hab meist nur 3-4 drauf; was durchgezockt ist , da werden die Savegames gesichert, kommt dann runter, und was neues drauf ...
Bei zu vielen Spielen gleichzeitig kommt man ja irgendwann auch mir der Steuerung und der Handlung durcheinander, wenn man jedes Game nur alle +/-3 Wochen mal anstartet.
Somit habe ich mit 100GB bei mir auch durchaus genug Platz für Software & Games.... ist halt meine persönliche Einstellung.

*EDIT:*
Um vor einer Windows-Neuinstallation nicht immer alle Savegames mühsam zusammensuchen zu müssen und sie anschließend wieder zurückkopiern, kann ich euch nur das Tool Gamsav empfehlen !
Das sucht sich das Zeug ausgewählter oder aller installieren Spiele  selber zusammen, und kann den Backup auch wieder zurückspielen.
Mit der aktuellen Datenbank werden zur Zeit 1507 Spiele erkannt.
Link: http://jacdelad.bplaced.de/gamsav.html


----------



## Neox (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Partitionsgrößen bei 1000 GB Festplatte- was macht Sinn ?*

Dann mach ich 100 GB für das OS + wichtige Programme wie EVGA Tool usw. 
Dann 500 GB für Spiele
und der Rest für Musik + Filme usw !


----------



## Supeq (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Partitionsgrößen bei 1000 GB Festplatte- was macht Sinn ?*

NE mach auf jeden Fall Spiele und OS auf eine und Filme/Musik auf die zweite Partition.


----------



## Gast20141127 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Partitionsgrößen bei 1000 GB Festplatte- was macht Sinn ?*

Sorry, aber ich kann nicht nachvollziehen wofür du 500GB für Games brauchst...
Für die Installationsdaten von Spielen die du runterlädst, zB die Setup-Dateien für Games die man sich erst runterladen muss wie Runes of Magic oder für Demos usw. 
(ich will das Wort Schwarzkopie jetzt mal nicht erwähnen, man weis ja nie...),
das kannst du ja alles auf der Daten-Partition ablegen, wo du auch das andere Zeug hast. Ordner machen mit -= Games =- und fertig.
C: machst du eben so groß, soviele Games du gleichzeitig* installiert* haben willst, nicht irgend welche Massen von ISOs oder DemoInstaller ,usw...
Zum Platzbedarf Siehe meinen letzten Post über dir.

Ich würde sagen mach 200GB, das reich dicke für ca 8-10 installierte Games + Win + Software, den Rest der Platte für alle Daten.
Glaube ja kaum dass du 40+ Games gleichzeitig spielt und darum 500GB brauchst....


----------



## Neox (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Partitionsgrößen bei 1000 GB Festplatte- was macht Sinn ?*

Ach ich versteh:

Auf der C:// Win 7 + Programme + Spiele und dann noch eine partition mit Filme + Musik. 

Das macht natürlich sich! 
Naja habe aktuell ca 250 GB für Spiele und 190 GB sind für Spiele belegt !


----------



## Gast20141127 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Partitionsgrößen bei 1000 GB Festplatte- was macht Sinn ?*

ja alles auf C:
Wenn du auch mit vielen Programmen arbeitest, dann rechne ich jetzt bei 8GB Ram mal mit 50GB incl. Windows.
Dann noch ca 12GB für jedes Game das du installieren willst. Sagen wir mal ca 10 Stück, das wären dann nochmal 120GB, und noch etwas Reserve.
Somit wärst du mit 200 gut dabei. Für  jedes weitere Game dann eben jeweils 12GB dazu.
Ich glaub aber kaum dass du mehr als 10-15 Games drauf haben wirst die du momentan auch gleichzeitig spielst.

Nochmal: Games oder Programme die du* nicht installiert* hast, also Spiele die du runterlädst und Demos, Patches, Mods usw, alles auf die Datenpartition!
Die sind da ja *nur gespeichert*, wenn du sie spielen willst, musst du sie ja erst installieren, das geschieht dann ja auf c:

Von daher: 200-250 GB für C: , der Rest eine Datenpartition und dort legst du dir die Speicherordner an wie: VIDEOS, GAMES, MUSIK, ....usw...
Alles klar jetzt ?


----------



## Neox (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Partitionsgrößen bei 1000 GB Festplatte- was macht Sinn ?*

Ah okay,

naja dann werde ich 200- bis maximal 250 GB Win7 + Spiele machen 

Den Rest, dort speichere ich Musik+ Filme, oder Programme die ich runterlade werden dort gespeichert, installiert werden diese erst auf der C! 

So korrekt?


----------



## Gast20141127 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Partitionsgrößen bei 1000 GB Festplatte- was macht Sinn ?*

Richtig,
alles was du runterlädst, du von nem Kumpel bekommst oder von ner Heft-DVD runterkopierst wie Musik, Videos, Programme, Treiber, Spiele, Patches usw, kommt alles auf die zweite Partition.
In diesem Fall also D:

Auf C: installierst du dann eben dein Windows und was du an Programmen oder Spielen gerade aktuell brauchst und verwenden willst.

EDIT:
Du verwechselst hier Spiele die du heruntergeladen hast und ja irgendwo gespeichert werden müssen,
mit Spielen die du installiert hast um sie auch spielen zu können.
Betrachte D: einfach als Regal wo alle deine ganzen Musik-CDs, Spiele-CDs bzw. DVDs, DVD-Filme, Programm-DVDs usw. liegen.
Dein Datenspeicher halt....


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Partitionsgrößen bei 1000 GB Festplatte- was macht Sinn ?*



Neox schrieb:


> Also meinst du nichts Partitionieren! Einfach alles drauf und nur unterteilen !  ?


 
Doch partitionieren ist wichtig. Wenn du mal Windows neu installieren musst und nur eine Partition hast, musst du alles erst mal verschieben, damit du formatieren kannst, hast du aber eine extra Windows Partition (60GB reichen völlig), brauchst du nur diese formatieren und alles andere bleibt dort, wo es vorher war.


----------



## Gast20141127 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Partitionsgrößen bei 1000 GB Festplatte- was macht Sinn ?*

@Quante:
Wie gesagt, ich denke mal er verwechselt hier installierte Spiele mit Installations-Daten, und meint darum er bräuchte 500GB für Games.
Man hat aber ja nicht immer alles installiert was man so hat.....
Naja, 60GB sind schon ein bisschen knapp. Vorallem mit 8GB Ram.
Wenn du Win7-64 mit Swap & hiberfile rechnest, dann deine Software und 3-4 Games installierst is da ganz schnell mal Ende..
Wies aussieht kennt er sich ja nicht zu gut aus, zockt aber ziemlich viel.
Von daher würd ich einfach mal sagen er soll 200GB für C nehmen und den Rest für Daten.
So hat er genug Platz um auch mal mehrere Spiele installiert zu haben. Haben ja alle neueren schon fast 15GB heutzutage 
WoW braucht ja mittlerweile mit den ganzen Erweiterungen und Patches ja schon so um die 30GB wenn ich nicht ganz falsch liege...
Und wie du richtig erwähnst: Fürs Betriebssystem sollte man immer eine eigene Partition haben!
Der Rest fürs Datengrab, da reicht eine große, da muss man Musik und Videos , Spieledownloads usw. nicht auch noch splitten.


----------



## Neox (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Partitionsgrößen bei 1000 GB Festplatte- was macht Sinn ?*

Okay,

win ist jetzt drauf.

Doch nun möchte ich ein bisschen an der Performance arbeiten.

Vllt. könnt ihr mir ja helfen ! ? 

Wie kann ich die DownloadRate / Performance verbessern?
Wie kann der Systemstart schneller ausgeführt werden? ( Habe schon wenig Programme im Systemstart drinn.)

Sonstige Performance einstellungen? 

MfG


----------



## Neox (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Partitionsgrößen bei 1000 GB Festplatte- was macht Sinn ?*

Sorry für Doppelpost:

Wichtig ist mir die Geschwindigkeit im Spiel! 

Habe unter msconfig; Start; Erweiterte Option Porzessoranzahl auf 2 gestellt! Lohnt es sich auf 4 zu stellen? Hab einen i7 2600K!

Was kann ich noch verändern um die Performance im Spiel zu steigern  ?
Habe den Win7 Prefect Manager ausgeschaltet!
was gibt´s noch so?

Kann man irgendwie die Performance der Internetleitung verbessern?

Ich nutze D-Lan mit 100m/bits . Die Downloadrate ist bei 250-600kb/s (momentan bei 250 weiß nicht warum) oder so. Kann man das noch höher bekommen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Partitionsgrößen bei 1000 GB Festplatte- was macht Sinn ?*



gustlegga schrieb:


> Naja, 60GB sind schon ein bisschen knapp. Vorallem mit 8GB Ram.


 
Nö, eigentlich nicht, ich hab gerade mal 32GB belegt auf der OS Partition, mehr nicht und mehr wird auch nicht dazukommen, weil keine riesen Programme mehr drauf kommen.
Games installiere ich ja auf einer andere Partition und die paar MB, die ein Game auf die C ablegt, sind nicht die Welt.



Neox schrieb:


> Habe unter msconfig; Start; Erweiterte Option Porzessoranzahl auf 2 gestellt! Lohnt es sich auf 4 zu stellen? Hab einen i7 2600K!



Wieso hast du das denn gemacht? 
Stell denn mal auf vier oder besser alle Haken entfernen, du hast doch einen Quad, also lass ihn auch so laufen.


----------



## Neox (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Partitionsgrößen bei 1000 GB Festplatte- was macht Sinn ?*

Ja als ich auf 2 stellte waren es nur noch 2 Kerne.
Ich mach lieber haken raus! 

Kann man sonst irgendwie die Performance steigern ? Also Internet ?

Habe nur noch 190kb/s. Es waren mal 600kb/s. Mal nen Typen von der Telekom anrufen. Vllt. haben die aus DSL 16000 ISDN Doppelleitung gemacht^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Partitionsgrößen bei 1000 GB Festplatte- was macht Sinn ?*

Ja, gut, lass alle Haken weg, das bremst nur.

Nö, wüsste ich nicht, die Leitung kommt ja vom Provider, da kann der Rechner nichts dafür.
Hast du Wlan oder Lan?


----------



## Neox (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Partitionsgrößen bei 1000 GB Festplatte- was macht Sinn ?*

Ich hab Lan! 

Naja ich dachte man kann was rauskitzeln!


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Partitionsgrößen bei 1000 GB Festplatte- was macht Sinn ?*

Kannst du, wechsel den Provider.


----------



## Gast20141127 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Partitionsgrößen bei 1000 GB Festplatte- was macht Sinn ?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Games installiere ich ja auf einer andere Partition und die paar MB, die ein Game auf die C ablegt, sind nicht die Welt.


Wüsste jetzt nicht warum man die Software nicht auf c installieren soll, mal davon abgesehen man hat fur fürs OS ne kleine SSD.
Das wäre dann was anderes. Bei ner herkömmlichen HDD sehe ich da keine Sinn darin.
Falls man das OS neu installiert (kein Image zurückschieben..) laufen die meisten Sachen sowieso nicht mehr....
Wenn im Monat dann mal 1 oder 2 Programme oder Spiele runter und andere raufkommen fehlts auch mit der Fragmentierung nicht,
bis auf den Saustall den Windows schon selber mit seinen eigenen Dateien veranstaltet. 
Schon mal direkt nach der Betriebssysteminstallation eine Defrag-überprüfung gemacht, da kommen dir die Tränen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Partitionsgrößen bei 1000 GB Festplatte- was macht Sinn ?*

Was für Software hast du denn, dass du damit 100GB und mehr vollkriegst?
Ich hab Grafik/Video/Audio/Office Software drauf, also alles, was ich je benutze und wie gesagt 32GB belegt, mehr nicht.
Wenn ich ein Game installiere, bleibt es in der Regel drauf, ich deinstalliere nichts (deswegen habe ich auch verschiedene System, je nach Gebrauch), aber eben auf eine andere Partition, auf C kommst praktisch nichts dazu, außer eben Konfig/Speicher Dateien, die eh Banane sind.


----------



## Gast20141127 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Partitionsgrößen bei 1000 GB Festplatte- was macht Sinn ?*

Win7x64 bei 8GB RAM, sind schon mal 15GB weg mit pagefile und hyberfil.
Dann kommt noch Corel X5 und das CAD Prog. mit dem ich für unsere Fa. die Kachelöfen zeichne,
das sind inkl. der Objektarchive nochmal 10GB, dann das ganze andere Zeugs was man sonst noch hat, Office, Treiber, Brenn-&Videoschnitt Software, usw, noch mal ein paar GB.
dazu mein Astronomieprogramm, nochmal 3,5GB. Und dann rechne noch 3-4Games mit jeweils 10 oder mehr GB.
Und schwupps sind 70+ GB weg....


----------



## Jimini (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Partitionsgrößen bei 1000 GB Festplatte- was macht Sinn ?*

Wenn es kein Serversystem ist, ist Partitionieren unter Windows meiner Meinung nach sinnlos - außer, man möchte einzelne Partitionen via Block Size "optimieren". Ist letztendlich aber fast schon nur noch Geschmackssache.

MfG Jimini


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Partitionsgrößen bei 1000 GB Festplatte- was macht Sinn ?*



gustlegga schrieb:


> Und dann rechne noch 3-4Games mit jeweils 10 oder mehr GB.
> Und schwupps sind 70+ GB weg....


 
... und Games installiert man eben nicht auf die OS Partition, sondern auf eine extra Game Partition.


----------



## Sharidan (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Partitionsgrößen bei 1000 GB Festplatte- was macht Sinn ?*



Jimini schrieb:


> Wenn es kein Serversystem ist, ist Partitionieren unter Windows meiner Meinung nach sinnlos - außer, man möchte einzelne Partitionen via Block Size "optimieren". Ist letztendlich aber fast schon nur noch Geschmackssache.
> 
> MfG Jimini


 
Da kann ich dir überhaupt nicht zustimmen. Gerade ein "User" System sollte Patitioniert werden, denn es gibt tausende, wenn nicht mehr Menschen die mit dem PC "NUR" Arbeiten, und sich net wirklich interessiern wie was funktioniert. Also zumindest zwei Partitionen sind pflicht in meinen Augen. Auf der ersten das OS+Programme. Und dann auf der Zweiten eben die Persönlichen Dateien,Downloads usw. 

Kannst mich ja gerne für verrückt halten, aber ich hab 2 HDDS Intern und bin fast am ende mit den Buchstaben, weil ich eben alles gliedere. Eine Partition ist nur für Netwerk Freigaben, die nächste ist für Virtuelle Maschienen da usw. Mag etwas Irre sein, aber ich finds einfach so angenehmer


----------



## Pravasi (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Partitionsgrößen bei 1000 GB Festplatte- was macht Sinn ?*

Eine fürs OS und Programme find ich auch gut,grade wiel das OS ja doch aus mehreren Ordnern besteht.
Ansonsten gliedere ich auch gerne-in Ordnern.


----------



## Jimini (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Partitionsgrößen bei 1000 GB Festplatte- was macht Sinn ?*



Sharidan schrieb:


> Gerade ein "User" System sollte Patitioniert werden, denn es gibt tausende, wenn nicht mehr Menschen die mit dem PC "NUR" Arbeiten, und sich net wirklich interessiern wie was funktioniert. Also zumindest zwei Partitionen sind pflicht in meinen Augen. Auf der ersten das OS+Programme. Und dann auf der Zweiten eben die Persönlichen Dateien,Downloads usw.
> Kannst mich ja gerne für verrückt halten, aber ich hab 2 HDDS Intern und bin fast am ende mit den Buchstaben, weil ich eben alles gliedere. Eine Partition ist nur für Netwerk Freigaben, die nächste ist für Virtuelle Maschienen da usw. Mag etwas Irre sein, aber ich finds einfach so angenehmer


 
Ich kann das gut nachvollziehen, aber letztendlich ist es in so einem Fall Geschmackssache, da ein normales System keine Vorteile dadurch bietet, wenn man viele Partitionen eingerichtet hat. Zudem erfordert so eine Partitionierungsstrategie eine gute Kenntnis darüber, wie die Speicherplatzbelegung sein wird, sonst muss man sich irgendwann mit Partitionierungsprogrammen herumschlagen. Das ist nur ein Beispiel, wie sich eine große Anzahl verschiedener Partitionen auf den Wartungsaufwand niederschlägt.
Es hängt also vielmehr von den persönlichen Vorlieben, der eigenen Ordnungsliebe und natürlich den Datenmengen ab, wie man partitioniert.

MfG Jimini


----------



## OctoCore (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Partitionsgrößen bei 1000 GB Festplatte- was macht Sinn ?*

Wenn ich teuflische Dinge mit meinem BS vorhabe (Service Packs installieren, Treiber testen oder sonst irgendetwas, das vielleicht furchtbar in die Hose gehen kann), dann habe ich meine BS-Only Partition als Image schnell weggesichert und auch genauso schnell wieder drauf, ohne mich mit Reparaturen oder Deinstallationen (von denen man im Vorfeld nicht immer weiß, ob die wirklich rückstandsfrei arbeiten) abplagen zu müssen. Von daher sehe ich auch Vorteile für normale Systeme.
Deshalb plädiere ich im Allgemeinen immer dafür, wenigstens dem BS eine eigene Partition zu gönnen. Wie der Rest aufgeteilt wird, naja... das ist dann wirklich eine Sache der individuellen Analfixierung.
Für die Speedfreaks ist die Partitionierung auch interessant, weil man so festlegen kann, welche Daten in welchen Geschwindigkeitszonen der Platte liegen. Ein Geschwindigkeitgefälle auf fast die Hälfte ist bei Magnetplatten schon drin. Bei größeren Datenmengen fällt schon auf, ob jetzt mit 120 MB/s oder nur mit 60 MB/s übertragen wird.


----------



## Jimini (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Partitionsgrößen bei 1000 GB Festplatte- was macht Sinn ?*

Stimmt, ich muss gestehen, dass ich Imaging nicht berücksichtigt habe.

MfG Jimini


----------



## OctoCore (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Partitionsgrößen bei 1000 GB Festplatte- was macht Sinn ?*

Oder Datensicherung im Allgemeinen. Ich persönlich sichere selten dateiweise (nur die persönlichen Sachen), lieber partitionsweise. Wenn ich bei der Datensicherung meiner Anwendungsinstallationen auch die Spieleinstallationen und den Ordner mit den ganzen CD/DVD-ISOs mitsichern müsste, würde mich das viel Zeit kosten, vom Platz ganz zu schweigen.
Und Datensicherung soll doch bequem und flott sein, damit sich der innere faule Schweinehund nicht darum herumdrücken muss. 
Ich bin also offensichtlich ein großer Fan von Partitionierung.
Die Buchstaben gehen mir deshalb aber nicht aus. Erstmal wird gerne vergessen, dass vor C: auch noch Buchstaben existieren, die ich auch für Partitionen nutze; und Zweitens kann man sich auch unter Windows schon seit ewigen Zeiten von der Buchstabensuppe befreien: Manche Partitionen binde ich schlicht als Ordner ein, wie zum Beispiel die Partitionen für TV-Aufzeichnungen, die ich als Unterordner auf meiner Video-Partition eingerichtet habe.


----------



## relgeitz (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Partitionsgrößen bei 1000 GB Festplatte- was macht Sinn ?*

Ich muss dazu sagen ich hab jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen, aber ich mach das wie folgt: 

Festplatte 1
System Partion - 60 GB (Windows 7, Treiber, Anti Virus etc.)
Linux - 15 GB (Linux Fedora 15)
Software - 250 GB (für Spiele, Programme etc.)
Daten - 300 GB (Dokumente, Installfiles, Backup etc., alles was man halt so an Daten hat)
(könnte ein bissl abweichen, die genauen Zahlen hab ich jetzt net im Kopf)

Festplatte 2 (1,5 TB)
Komplett für Musik/Filme etc. bzw. das 2. Backup reserviert

Externe Festplatte (1,5 TB)
Hier ist ein drittes Backup für alle Daten verhanden - einfach mit SyncBack einmal die Woche syncen und fertig

Ähnlich siehts am Notebook aus, PC und Notebook werden täglich gesynct bzw. über Live Mesh synchron gehalten 

Partionieren macht für mich insofern einen Sinn da man die Software und Daten von einander trennen kann, und vor allem auch das/die OS(s) getrennt behandeln kann. Wenn ich ein anderes Linux oder Windows ausprobieren möchte, brauche ich nur das OS austauschen und nicht die ganzen Daten und Software. Die Software registriert sich ohne hin beim nächsten Start neu, daher macht es für mich mehr Sinn sie getrennt vom OS auf einer Partion zu haben. Von Geschwindigkeitsproblemen hätte ich noch nie was gemerkt.


----------



## Clawhammer (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Partitionsgrößen bei 1000 GB Festplatte- was macht Sinn ?*

Ich Hab auch 3 Partionen, genauer gesagt 2 Festplatten. Auf der Bootfestplatte sind 2 Partitionen und die 2.te Festplatte ist nicht gegliedert.

Partition 1 ist bei mir das Standart Betriebsystem, die 2 Partition ist bei mir das Testsystem. 

Und auf der 2.ten Festplatte sind bei mir sämtliche Programme, Antivir etc. und die ganzen Privaten Daten.


----------

